# is meat tenderizer a cure?



## lennyluminum (Apr 2, 2012)

I have been to 3 stores and can not find morton tender quick but I have some meat tenderizer at home. are they the same thing?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 2, 2012)

Is there a Bass Pro Shop in St. Pete? They have cure#1 there.


----------



## lennyluminum (Apr 2, 2012)

no the closest one is 2hr away


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you order cure No. 1 from our sponser The Sausage Maker you can have it in two days and never leave the house!


----------



## lennyluminum (Apr 2, 2012)

ya but the 2 day shipping is $25


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 2, 2012)

Meat tenderizer isn't the same thing.
I get my Cure #1 from Butcher & Packer.


----------



## alelover (Apr 2, 2012)

St. Pete. Go here.

http://savoryspiceshop.com/aboutus/stpete.html

Go now. Run like the wind. They have Cure #1.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 2, 2012)

lennyluminum said:


> I have been to 3 stores and can not find morton tender quick but I have some meat tenderizer at home. are they the same thing?




no they are not the same.

Most tenderizer is MSG and papin.


----------



## venture (Apr 2, 2012)

As you have been told.  Tenderizer is not a cure!  Be safe!

Mortons did a bad thing naming it Tenderquick. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lennyluminum (Apr 3, 2012)

alelover said:


> St. Pete. Go here.
> 
> http://savoryspiceshop.com/aboutus/stpete.html
> 
> Go now. Run like the wind. They have Cure #1.




hey man thanks I will be there tomorrow!!!


----------



## dougmays (Apr 4, 2012)

hey lenny,

if you want morton's and can wait...goto publix and have them order a case for you. i did this. took about 8 weeks but a whole case came in. i bought 2 bags and they kept the case for me. went back about 6 months later and they still had it so bought 2 more.

they will order stuff for free.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Lenny, looks like you got a source for cure #1

After looking high and low for TQ or any  cure for that matter I ordered TQ and cure #1 from the Great American Spice Co.  and then just the other day I was in a Grate Grills and More in Oldsmar and they had TQ so if you are interested in TQ as well call some of the grill stores to see if they have it.


----------



## lennyluminum (Apr 4, 2012)

yep picked it up today $ 0.85 an oz got me 2 oz of the pink gold.

how much of the #1 cure per lb of meat (deer)?


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just to add, tenderquick and cure #1in are not the same either.  Just to avoid any confusion.  Also, I have a local meat market here that will sell me casings, cures and such if I need something in a hurry. Might be something to try in your area.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2012)

lennyluminum said:


> yep picked it up today $ 0.85 an oz got me 2 oz of the pink gold.
> 
> how much of the #1 cure per lb of meat (deer)?




Don't go any further!  Before you do anything, let us know what your recipe is, if it's sausage or wet curing or dry curing, combination curing, etc!   Curing meat can be dangerous and make you sick, or in extreme cases of ingesting too much, you can die from it.  If you're not sure what you're doing or trying to substitute one cure for another (Cure #1 for Tenderquick or vice versa), please let us help you with it so everything will come out ok!


----------

